# How long do you think??



## raine (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I love all your new babys i havent had the time to post my girls until now so i hope some of you might be able to help..

I thought we would have these 2 foaled by now but im still waiting ..Please tell me what you think..its driving me nuts..so for a bit of fun how long do you think ??

The 2 ladys are Pip in the head collar 28" and this is her first so im just a bit worried and Havana 32" not her first..


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there a way you could get pics of their udders?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery! You have two very pretty girls there.






When exactly were they covered? Havana looks closer to foaling than Pip, but it is very difficult to tell, especially as she has had a foal before. Pictures taken with them completely side on (and you kneeling down to get at their level) would help as would the udder pics.

Who are they in foal to - any pics of Daddy?


----------



## raine (Jun 13, 2012)

_THANKS YES THEY ARE NICE GIRLS, IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE A LOT OF FUN WHILE WAITING FOR YOUR FOALS, HAVANNA WAS IN HEAT 4 JULY 2011 WHEN SHE WAS FIRST PUT WITH MIDAS AND SHE HAS BEEN WITH HIM EVER SINCE, I DIDNT SEE ANY SIGN'S OF HEAT FROM HER SINCE AUGUST 2011 BUT SHE STARTED TO SHOW SIGNS TO HIM A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO!!!! DONT KNOW WHAT THATS ABOUT.._

_PIP WAS VET CHECKED IN FOAL 30 AUGUST 2011 AND MY VET SIAD SHE WAS ONLY JUST PREGNANT...BUT SHE ALSO HAS BEEN SHOWING SIGNS OF HEAT TO MIDAS...!!!_

_I WILL GET OUT THERE AND GET SOME MORE PHOTOS , DAD IS LITTLE KINGS MIDAS BUCKEROO..I HAVENT GOT PHOTOS OF HIM ON THIS PC BUT HES ON MY WEB SITE.._


----------



## raine (Jun 13, 2012)

Here are 2 photos of each one from behind ,my battery went on me so i could only get these for the moment..the first photo is Havana the second Pip..

Thanks for putting up the photos of Midas Diane , im hoping for 2 buckskin filly's



but most of all just safe foaling


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 13, 2012)

Midas is a beautiful stallion! Looking forward to seeing what your mares have by him. Lovely mares, too!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous Raine (is your name Raine by the way?)

The girls look good too - Havana is certainly carrying low, so possibly the foal is already in the birth position. Pip also looks quite low in her tummy, but she is a different shape to Havana, build wise and also smaller, so not so easy to tell.

Will be waiting for the side on pics.


----------



## Wings (Jun 13, 2012)

At a guess I'd say you'll see Havana foal first.

As to when... ask the foals!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Raine, gorgeous girls! and beautiful stallion!! can't wait to see your babies! do you have them on camera? woud love to watch them for you



as the others have said I think Havana will go first



she looks almost ready to go!!  Pip is SOO cute! hope she foals alright!!


----------



## raine (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your nice comments on them all everyone, my name is lorraine anna but everyone calls me raine..Pip is cute cassie and yes i am a bit worried about her but you just never know with these minis. My first ever mare was a big full 34 inch and built like a back of a bus, beautiful girl but big and i lost her along with the foal when she was giving birth, my vet did all she could but it wasnt enough..very very horrilbe thing to go through..So now im always scared..

I have them on camera for me to see but ive not got it sorted out so everyone can see it . Something i hope to change in the future..I will have to just keep you updated with photos..


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 14, 2012)

she is thinner from the back, so seems she is dropping. How is her udder looking?


----------



## raine (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Littlebittybritches Pip has a lot of swelling in front of her udder and her teats are now visable, normally you cant see them because they are so tucked up. she hates me taking photos of her udder so i will have to wait until someone will help me.I need to grab one of the kids when their not busy





Havana hasnt got much of an udder a bit swollen in front .. I will get photos up soon but her last owner said she fills up right at the last minute and shows no signs..so we will see.!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

raine said:


> Thanks for your nice comments on them all everyone, my name is lorraine anna but everyone calls me raine..Pip is cute cassie and yes i am a bit worried about her but you just never know with these minis. My first ever mare was a big full 34 inch and built like a back of a bus, beautiful girl but big and i lost her along with the foal when she was giving birth, my vet did all she could but it wasnt enough..very very horrilbe thing to go through..So now im always scared..
> 
> I have them on camera for me to see but ive not got it sorted out so everyone can see it . Something i hope to change in the future..I will have to just keep you updated with photos..


Hi Lorraine





I hope that everything goes VERY well with your two girls then



I'm sure little pip will do fine



but I bet you won't be getting much sleep from now until the time she foals! I know I wouldn't in you situation LOL.

thats ok, at least you can see them from your house



definitely will need to see plenty of photos =D

good luck with foaling Lorraine! hope everything goes really well with both your girls!


----------



## raine (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks i will get more photos up soon.. both are doing well


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

Cant wait to see the up to date pics!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 19, 2012)

yea for pic updates!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2012)

I love your two girls they are just beautiful. Looking forward to some updates and hope they dont keep you waiting too long.


----------



## raine (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry... Im back, problems with the internet...promise photos by monday I have a very busy weekend, Just checked Havana and shes very pink with what looks like bloody stripes inside her dinky doo so shouldnt be long, shes very very open round there also


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking forward to the update and pics on Monday - sounds as though Havana is making good progress!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

It all sounds like they are preparing themselves and maybe over the weekend they will do some more shopping and will have huge grocery bags by Monday


----------



## raine (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are some photos of Havana, her dinky doo does not look as pink as it did friday ,on friday she had blood red stripes in there!! She has no real bag but her owner before me did say she dosent get a bag before she foals..


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep an eye on her hooha cos blood stains can be a sign of placentitis


----------



## raine (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are some photos of pip , I cant get udder photos or dinky doo photos until someone helps me , she wont stand still she just looks round at me like im mad and runs off!!! lol

Thanks Eagel I will ask my vet, I dont think it is that but best to be safe than sorry..


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2012)

Both looking great, but I also think they have a little way to go yet - Diane it was Renee who said about the possibility of placentitis.



But I agree that I dont think that was causing the red streaks, still always something to be aware of and to watch for!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes girls, after what happened here I just wanted raine to be aware, one lost foal here due to placentitis is one too many and I still feel bad for not having suspected any problems.


----------



## raine (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Eagle and im sorry to hear about your foal you lost.. Pip gave me a scare last night I went out to feed them and instead of eating straight away like always she stayed in her stable ( i was feeding them hay outside altogether ) then she layed down legs out straight so i thought here we go but no back up again then down again then up and out she came to eat!!!! I kept a close eye on her all night but nothing happened..



I've been watching this girl for what seems like months because its her first and she is so small i dont want her to foal without me being there..One minute she looks really fat then she dosent, sometimes i even wonder if there's something still in there lol..

It wont be the first time ive watched a mare for months and she has ended up open !!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2012)

Raine it wasn't my foal it was a mare on here that we were all following, the owner posted pics of her bloody show but we didn't know it was from an infection and unfortunately the foal was lost. My mare had a bloody show a few weeks before foaling, I cleaned her up and I didn't see it again but she then foaled 6 weeks early due to a poor placenta, luckily my vet was present at the birth and helped me with the foal, he was a dummy foal but he made it and is perfect now. So I guess I just am a bit nervy now about bloody shows


----------



## raine (Jul 26, 2012)

_Hi , Still Waiting !!! i will post photos this week...im really looking forward to these two foals because they will be my last , im selling up..very very very hard thing for me to do but its the right thing for me at the moment.._


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2012)

Goodness, I was sure you would have had your foals by now!! Yes please, would love to see some pics if you have the time.

Sorry to hear that you will be selling up, but great to hear from you again.


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2012)

wow, goodness me your girls sure know how to cook a foal LOL would love some pics


----------



## lexischase (Jul 26, 2012)

Lorraine both of your girls are lovely! Cannot wait to see their foals


----------



## raine (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

Here are some more photos of Pip and Havannh.. what do you think...I think i really must get the vet out to check them ,I keep putting it off but i need to know how far along she thinks they might be..


----------



## raine (Aug 12, 2012)

HERE'S A PHOTO OF THE DADDY..LITTLE KINGS MIDAS BUCKEROO


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2012)

Love that first pic!

At a glance the first girl's udder seems very developed, both have good belly droop but neither have the classic "V" shape yet if they are the type to do so.

You're going to have some beautiful bubs soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi - great to hear from you again. Your girls are looking really good - not too far off foaling either from the look of them. You could always ask you vet to come and give them a checkover if you want, she wouldn't need to know any possible foaling dates, but if you really have no worries - just an interest in how much longer they have to go - then I would just be patient because no matter what a vet says, they will foal in their own good time!





Do keep us up to date with any changes in their progress please.


----------

